# Filipino Drivers License



## ldwand (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi, My question is, I need to get a Philippine Drivers License. I want to keep my US Drivers License for tax and residency purposes. My US license is current, will I have to take a written and or driving exam, or will they honor my US license if not will I will need to study for the Phils license. I have been in country for 14 months and will be getting married this weekend. Also, will I need my spousal visa to apply or not?
Researching this stuff online is sketchy at best for me anyway lol, my future wife has never needed a license so she is not knowledgeable in this area. 

Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Existing Thread*



ldwand said:


> Hi, My question is, I need to get a Philippine Drivers License. I want to keep my US Drivers License for tax and residency purposes. My US license is current, will I have to take a written and or driving exam, or will they honor my US license if not will I will need to study for the Phils license. I have been in country for 14 months and will be getting married this weekend. Also, will I need my spousal visa to apply or not?
> Researching this stuff online is sketchy at best for me anyway lol, my future wife has never needed a license so she is not knowledgeable in this area.
> 
> Thanks


Howdy,

Here is an Active Existing Thread on drivers license testing and requirements. This should be a good help source so I will close this thread.

Jet lag


----------

